# Getting a second kitten, just a few questions!



## charris (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a four month old ginger tab named Devastator (after the Transformer. He doesn't do a ton of devastating. He's more of a lover.) and we have decided to get him a companion of sorts just because I don't want him to be lonely and I'd love for him to have something else to play with (aside from my poor right arm, which does look a bit devastated). He's a really friendly cat, I have yet to see him get antsy around anything. At the vet a dog came nose to nose with him (granted, he was in his carrier) and he didn't really react, seeming more curious then frightened or defensive. I have introduced him to one other cat (an older cat from a neighbor, a 22lb long haired something) and he did seem a little curious, he kind of followed the other cat at a distance and only approached a few time. He didn't arch his back or anything, and when he did go to swipe it was claws in. (Friendliest cat ever, I swear) he's great with people and kids as well, always ready to cuddle and play with anyone willing.

The kitten we are picking up tomorrow is a grey tab with a white belly, paws and a tip on her tail. (We are going to call her Harley, after the batman villian, Harley Quinn). She is a runt from a barn litter and the last of the litter left. She's absolutely gorgeous. She seems friendly and healthy. I'm not entirely worried about introducing the two as they both seem fairly friendly and I plan on doing it progressively.

I am curious as to whether or not I should keep them separate until her vet visit. (we get her on a Saturday and they couldn't get her in until Wednesday). Devastator's vaccinations are all up to date and he will be getting neutered in the next month or so. The door to our bedroom doesn't latch properly, and we will be keeping her in our walk in closet (it's huge) until they are good and happy, and she'll be free to roam the bedroom when we are home. I just don't want to leave her in the closet when we aren't home for long periods of time. (between my husband and I someone will be home with her for the first 3 and a half ish days, and then we work one and then are both off one). I know Devastator is going to be insanely curious, and if I leave her in the bedroom I know he can get the door open. 

So my questions are: (sorry about all the background stuff, I just figured it could help with answering my questions)

If Harley seems healthy is there any reason I shouldn't introduce her to Devastator before her vet visit? 

and if I shouldn't will she be okay in the closet for 8ish hours? 

I am concerned that Devastator might get jealous if we lock him out of the bedroom, as he sleeps with us. and is there any suggestions I could get for introducing them?

I am hoping to have them share the water dishes, is this something I should be concerned about? 

Harley is going to be quite a bit smaller, she's around 1.5-2lbs and Devastator is pushing 7, he's a bit of a tank. She should be able to play with him right? 

I do realize most of this stuff will sort itself out. I love my kitten and I am so excited to get another. I want this to be an insanely positive experience for all of us.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Hi Charris Devastator sounds like an awesome cat I wish I had him. I think it best to keep them separated till you get blood work from the vet to see if Harley has any contagious diseases. Plus it's always better to introduce them slowly for a greater success rate. You also want to be there to supervise the interactions they will have before letting them be together without you there. Better to be safe than sorry. She sounds very young since she is only 1.2 lbs. I know you don't want her in the closet for 8 hours but it should only be for about 6 to 7 days when you get the test results. Harley is very little and young and Devastator might play a little rough right now. It doesn't sound like there will be any problems introducing them with Devatator's gentle personality and Harley being so young. When the vet says it's ok to put them together start by opening the bedroom door about an inch and let them smell each other then gradually open the door more and more. This might take about a week or so depending on how it goes. Another good idea is to rub a sock on Devastator's checks and tail to get his scent on it and give it to Harley to smell and vise versa so they get used to each other's scent. Right now give each cat their own water and food bowl and litterbox. Also when they do get together make sure Devastator doesn't eat his food then Harley's food. After 14 years I still have to supervise when my cats eat because Geets will steal Razzle's food especially if Razzle doesn't eat all his food (piggy).

Kathy


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=cattocatintroductions

Here is a wonderful article on cat to cat introductions. In the article it has information on setting up kitty base camp for your newest member. I wouldnt put them together till your newest member has a clean bill of health from your vet. 

Once your cat is 3 lbs do not delay getting it spayed/neutered. Kittens can get pregnant as early as 6-7 months old. Have your new barn kitty Felv/Fiv tested also. Devastartor sounds like such a great kitten. He will love having a companion. If your in the US were hoping youll make your new companion cats indoor only. So many bad things can happen to indoor/outdoor cats.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Although it is a long read, you can refer to Hoofmaiden's introduction diary. It's very in-depth and detailed. It will give you some ideas and tips.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=62659&hilit=introduction

I also agree with Mitts to keep your cats indoor. Although some may think it's unfair and unatural, cars are also unatural as well as the presence of those bad cat-hating people.

As long as you have food, water, and a litterbox, she should be okay in the closet. You'll likely end up overwhelming her if you expose her to a large space. She'll feel safer starting in a small space and then expanding. Imagine, if you plop her down in an unfamiliar place (wow, BIG house!!) and then a strange cat 7lb male cat looms in your face, along with 2 big humans standing around..you'd be scared too!

Cats actually benefit from being in a closed room when scared. My Miu was recently scared when a lot of relatives came over and she preferred to hide in my room with the door closed and in a box. They feel safe in an enclosed type spot.

You might have to start using baby gates and such if you decide to keep him out of the bedroom. But decide after you read Hoofmaiden's diary and get more additional advice from other members.

My dog and cat share water dishes. I see no problem.

If the relationship goes well, then size won't matter. Kittens are tough!


----------



## charris (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in Canada but I still have intentions of keeping them both indoors, I do let Devastator out on a leash on my balcony and occasionally let him roll around in the grass as long as he is leashed. I worry something might catch his attention and I'd never see him again  and I love the poor lil guy to pieces.

Thanks for all of the great advice 

The place I am getting Harley from says she's about 8 weeks and a runt, but they could be lying. Devastator was about 6 weeks when we got him and we were told 8 so there's only so much I can do. I'm hoping Harley will learn to be as easy going as Devastator is by spending time with him.


----------

